# iCloud problem (Can't find the forum anywhere!!)



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry if I finished up in the wrong forum but I did try to find the iCloud forum - no luck!

OK, a quick one! I am totally lost with iCloud!

When I decide to to use "it", I check all the right boxes on my iPhone5 and iPad3 and I then find that iCloud (always) sets up another FOUR sets of GROUPS on my contacts and - God knows how - does the same for my wife's contacts and sets up another FOUR of hers on my device(s) so I finish up with NINE groups of contacts, all the new ones are mostly empty but they do often contain duplicate contacts. I can delete these and the main group of contacts remains unaffected e.g. I don't lose the ones deleted from the added groups.

I have been into iCloud and deleted ALL the backups and it assures me I have nothing left and my 5.0 gigs is all there still!

I have Googled the earth over this one and find it is extremely common - this duplicating bit - but am totally lost trying to get it running correctly.

I also find that there is NO WAY iCloud will sync with my MS OUTLOOK contacts. Just a waste of time and again a very common Issue on Google, with the suggestion being to use iCloud instead of syncing to the PC.

Great idea but then all the above starts going wrong!

I give up!!

ps My missus has her own seperate PC and I struck exactly the same issue with hers when trying to use iCloud!

Any help much appreciated!


----------

